# FS: four red spotted severums



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

All must go together $120

Picture taken in January. They are bigger now.
At least one female in the four. 
Laid eggs once when they were in their own tank










This picture was taken in Sept 22


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish, one day.....I'll get some....just need a larger tank....good luck with the sale....


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

They look good in with the rotkiels, how big is that tank ? I should get rid of my nasty fish and get nice ones again .


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

They are in a 125G. *SOLD* 

Thanks for looking.


----------

